#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Джонанг и Сакья

## Dorje Dugarov

Довольно часто в русскоязычном сегменте сети вижу утверждение что Джонанг является частью Сакья. Хотелось бы развеять эти ошибочные утверждения, тем более в период нового становления этой школы.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Уже обсуждалось. В том числе и Вами.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EE%ED%E0%ED%E3
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EE%ED%E0%ED%E3

----------

